# this week's adventures



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

this week on the road, from crappy to happy








































objects in the mirror may be alot farther away than they appear!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yikes. I didn't realize you drive a wigglewagon through the ice and snow. 
Nifty caribou, though.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

So did ya hit that Caribou ? I'm up for some Caribou meat !! LOLOLOL !!!


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Ice said:


> So did ya hit that Caribou ? I'm up for some Caribou meat !! LOLOLOL !!!


lol I was thinking the same thing. Looks like he wouldn't have been to hard to hit either :lol: And I take it that the truck your driving isn't full of caribou is it Bob?


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow...really cool!!! The mountians in the background are gorgeous.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I would have stopped and tried to chase the caribou myself.. but that's just me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

Caribou! I want to hug it :-D...maybe not...

Nice shots!


----------

